# Confused!!! Help!



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a pic of my last few days of OPKs... (I'm still taking them because my original LH surge when we did insem wasn't very strong and I wantd to check I didn't have another)

Day one -








Day two, three and four -









as you can see they're all very very positive. My period is due today. As much as I've heard you can get a pre-period LH surge BUT that it only lasts three days. I took a pregnancy test of day two and it said negative. They just don't seem to be tailing off!

Do you guys think this could maybe be a BFP? I'm still going to wait until test day which is Tuesday or maybe will wait until 7 days after when my period was meant to come. Confused!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd say stop winding yourself up & wasting money on OPK's. Test on test day & hopefully it's a BFP. If not, start your OPK's when you usually would. Sorry hun, but you'll just drive yourself crazy otherwise. Best of luck. x


----------



## rubypop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Laurac,
I have to agree with welshginge, you need to be nice to yourself and give yourself a break.  I'm a firm believer in waiting till the test date, atleast then you'll get a true answer to what's going on that you can be confident about.  2ww is an anxious time, so anything to distract yourself rather than focus on it helps   
Take care x


----------

